
Solving All the Wrong Problems - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html
======
pascalxus
People solve all the problems that can be solved. The rest are blocked by too
many barriers to entry or government regulations. If you want to see real
innovation: the type they'd like to see - you need the government to make it
legal. Currently, there's so many needless regulations on housing, trying to
innovate in that area is a complete non-starter. There are many other areas
that could be innovated in, with some (lots) loosening of regulations:
transportation, health industry, education, etc. Until we get a better
government and a smarter voting public, things will remain the same, and we'll
continue to attempt innovation in the tiny subset of problems that we're
allowed to solve.

------
CarolineW
In case you're wondering why this obviously interesting and relevant article
gets no attention, I have no idea. This is the 8th submission in the past 10
days[0], and _none_ of them have got significant votes or discussion.

It's a mystery.

[0]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20All%20the%20Wrong%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Solving%20All%20the%20Wrong%20Problems%20nytimes&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

~~~
gipp
Perhaps because this exact article gets rewritten and republished every 3
months or so. Sort of just out of things to say about it.

~~~
AznHisoka
Also all these services that try to make your life convenient frees up more
time so you _can_ pursue things that matter more.. Things that can have a
bigger positive impact.

